# "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..."

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*


----------



## cuban13581 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

40 fps reichen mir auch, wenn ich dafür eine schöne Optik bekomme. Da bin ich Raffs gleicher Meinung. Einzig im Multiplayer-bereich oder in Rennspielen brauche ich 60fps, sofern meine Hardware schnell genug ist.


----------



## Bluebird (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



> Merke: Skill ist, wenn man auch mit 30 Fps noch etwas trifft.


kann man eigentlich nicht mehr zu sagen 
ich komme auch noch aus einer zeit in der man Flusims zum Teil noch im einstelligen FPS bereich gespielt hat oder Rennspiele im knapp zweistelligen Bereich und ja das Auge gewoehnt sich auch an sowas recht schnell 

PS: heute reicht es mir auch wenn die 40 FPS die mein Freesync TFT zum Syncen braucht minimal erreicht werden , ansonsten 60 sind Toll und bei 62 hab ich denn Frame Lock drin !
dafuer hat die Graka ein Powertarget von +50 und ist OC bis unterkante Oberlippe , wenn ich meine 62 FPS dagegen bekome kann die GRaka bummeln wie sie lustig ist aber sonst verlange ich Leistung egal was es kostet


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich finde, das jemand, der nicht versteht was Wissenschaftler aussagen, dieses nicht kommentieren sollte.
Das ist aber ein allgemeines Problem des Journalismus. Zu unterscheiden sind Auge, neuronales Netzwerk
 und Gehirn. Das Auge hat keine "Bildwiederholrate", es sieht kontinuierlich, es sind die Filter hinter dem 
Auge, die interpretieren, die neuronalen Netzwerke zwischen Auge und Bewußtsein sind entscheidend und 
bei jedem von uns anders konditioniert.

In bin mit  alten 60Hz Röhrenmonitoren in 640 x 480 groß geworden und das war der reine "Horror". Der
Umstieg auf 75Hz war riesig. Natürlich nimmt das Auge das Flackern war und es erzeugt bei manchen Menschen
Kopfschmerzen.

Wenn ich heute flüssige 30 FPS aufKonsolen sehe, dann sieht das sehr oft sehr gut aus. Wenn ich im Weltraum
durch die Gegend düse, reichen mir, gerade bei dunkelen Hintergründen, auch 30 FPS völlig aus, geht es aber
um Rennspiele, dann wird jedes FPS wichtig. Das Neuronale Netz kann dann viel besser zwischen relativ-
bewegten Objekten und dem konstant bewegtem Hintergrund unterscheiden. Je mehr, umso besser, Punkt
Das steht nicht im Widerspruch zum neulich verlinkten Artikel, im dem explizit nur Vorgänge im Gehirn
bewertet wurden und die neuronalen Filter unberücksichtigt lies.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Kommt natürlich auf das Genre an.

Aber schließe mich der Aussage an dass wenn man einem 120/144Hz erlebt hat dass es dann schwerer fällt sich umzugewöhnen. Der Mensch kann sich aber wieder an Sachen anpassen. Es dauert halt seine Zeit.
Es müssen aber auch konstante Framerate sein. Wenn ein Game zwischen 90-60fps hin und her schwankt hilft auch G-Sync oder Freesync bei mir nicht. Dann stell ich gleich auf konstant 60fps ein.

Für Shooter und Renngames gern 120fps. Alles andere reicht mit konstant 60fps. Alles darunter finde ich zu unruhig auch in der Eingabe.

Ich kann zwar durch Konsolenbesitz mit einem zugedrückten Auge 30fps Games erleben aber oft nur zum 1x Durchzocken. Da bin ich froh über jedes Games was auch auf PS4/One, Wii U und blad Switch mit 60 Bildern daherkommt.
Lieber dann auf Details verzichten. Ein Uncharted 4 mag zwar beim Rumstehen schön sein aber in Bewegung hat man entweder starke Bewegungsunschärfe oder beim Deaktivieren der Option halt das übliche Ruckeln. Der MP gefällt mir da schon besser.

Letzten Endes muss es Jeder für sich wissen.


----------



## Hannesjooo (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Need 4 Speed 2 auf nem 486 DX 2 66
Ich war so froh das es überhaubt lief... mit so 10-15 Frames
C&C auf nem 386 dx 40 war auch grausam, oder Rebel Assault oder Cyberia auf dem Teil da hing der Sound immer bis zu 15 Sekunden nach. Aber der 386 DX 40 war zu schnell für Wing Commander 1......
Ach waren das zeiten mein erster Pentium war gefühlt 5 mal schneller als der 486..... 
Dann noch die unendlich schnelle geschwindigkeit des 4 Fach CD Laufwerks.
120 Hz sind nice to have, aber kein muss. Gute stabile 40 Frames langen mir meißt aus.


----------



## Speedbone (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mann muss hier definitv unterscheiden zwischen zwei Dingen: 1tens die FPS die ein Spiel Animation bzw. eine Bewegung  flüssig darstellen und 2tens die realen FPS am Monitor.

Beides kann für sich jeweils allein als störend empfunden werden je nachdem wie empfindlich man ist. Dazu kommen noch die Blickwinkelabhängigkeiten bei vielen Monitoren.  

Letzteres wird bei Curved Monitoren recht gut ausgeglichen. Da diese Faktoren nach dem jeweils persönlichem Empfinden wahrgenommen werden sollte man auch die entsprechenden Grafikarten-Monitor-Kombination einfach selbst testen und dann wählen.


----------



## Casurin (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Kommt wirklich sehr auf das Spiel an.

Sims? Stell rauf die settings, 30 Fps reichen da.
CS:Go - wenn man wirklich gut spielt dann geht unter 60 garnichts.
Rennspiele? konstant 60 reichen da meist.


Ich Spiele hack'n'Sly/Action-RPGs auch mit manchmal nur 20 fps - Horrorruckelfestival, aber man kann sich daran gewöhnen. Schön ist es allemal nicht.


Aber bei sowas wie dem alten halo:Ce (PC-version) - damals hab ich dann die Grafik auf fast max, dafür die Auflösung runtergestellt (800x600 auf nem 1600x1200 Monito). das ergab einen interessanten, sehr guten Look mit stabilen 60 FPS.
Und die waren bitter nötig wenn man auf Legendär oder Multiplayer spielt.


Und dann gibt es noch das Problem das bei manchen Spielen die SPiele-mechanics und FPS direkt gekoppelt sind. Wenn dann das Spiel auf 10FPS runter-ruckelt, dann wird auch jeder Input um 100 ms verzögert, alles bewegt sich ruckelig und es kann zu glitches kommen. Zum beispiel wird man in einem Shooter dan getroffen, obwohl man sich shcon wegbewegt hat, weil das Spiel für die gesammt zeit bis zum nächsten Frame für den Spieler die selbe position annimmt und nicht interpoliert.


----------



## Exinferis (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Eigentlich bin ich absoluter Grafikfetischist und liebe es alle Spiele wirklich in den maximalen Details zu spielen, selbst im Multiplayer, auch wenn mir das dann oftmals Nachteile bringt. Aber für mich ist Spielspaß eben auch definiert durch gute Grafik und nicht nur durch Treffer.
OK, ich kaufe mir die Hardware auch dementsprechend, dass ich hohe FPS bekomme, aber gebe mich auch mit weniger zufrieden. Ich denke daher, dass die Diskussion über notwendige FPS daher obsolet ist, weil es jeder anders sieht und jeder andere Präferenzen hat.
Allerdings muss ich eingestehen, dass der Wechsel von einem 60Hz Monitor auf einen 144Hz mit G-Sync doch ein Zugewinn war. Auch wenn es nicht nur um die maximal darstellebaren FPS geht sondern besonders anbetracht der Bildruhe. Ich finde das macht wesentlich mehr aus, als eine höhere FPS-Zahl, da das Spiel flüssiger erscheint.


----------



## Geldmann3 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Für mich persönlich reichen zum Spielen gelockte 30FPS,  jedoch hätte ich am liebsten 120 oder in VR sogar 240FPS anliegen. Natürlich sieht man den Unterschied auf einen TV/Monitor mindestens bis 120FPS, ohne Bewegungsunschärfe sogar mehr. Doch ich gehe immer nur dann über 30FPS, wenn ich im Austausch dazu keine optischen Einbußen machen muss.  Und sogar auf 8K Downsampling zu verzichten ist für mich eine optische Einbuße. Weshalb ich mit meiner übertakteten 980Ti momentan nur alte Games mit hohen Bildwiderholungsraten spiele. Alles moderne läuft bei mir etwa in 4K mit 30FPS.


----------



## toni28 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Offenbar hat sich kein Redakteur die Mühe gemacht, zumindest eine Zusammenfassung der Studie durchzulesen und das führt dann dazu, dass undifferenzierter Quatsch abgesondert wird.  Die ~13Hz sind die maximale Frequenz in der das Gehirn kleine bewegte Objekte möglichst vollumfänglich erfassen kann. Darüber werden die Bilder interpoliert. Das kennt jeder, der einen LCD ohne BFI und/oder PWM-Steuerung hat. 

Dass die Regel "mehr FPS = besser" wohl unbenommen stimmt, ist auch keine direkte Diskussion wert. Die Ursache dafür allerdings schon. Und dazu muss man nur die verfügbaren Parameter miteinander verbinden: Inputlag, Frametimes, VSync und eben die interpolative Bewegungswahrnehmung. Und schon ist man schnell bei 'notwendigen' 120fps für ein, in jedem Fall optimales Erlebnis. 

Alles darunter ist natürlich Geschmackssache und der individuellen Wahrnehmung geschuldet. Ich schau bspw, dass ich in Singleplayer Spielen minimal 30fps zusammenbekomme. (Rennspiele und Shooter sind da eine Ausnahme, da brauch ich 45-60)  Wenn ich die habe schraub ich nicht mehr weiter an den Details rum und erfreu mich an der schönen Grafik. (Interessanterweise spielt da meine 290X in 3840x1640 noch so gut mit, dass die mittlerweile schon notwendigen Detailreduktionen zumindest sich auch dem ersten Blick nicht merkbar von den Max Details abheben). Klar, würd ich mehr Multiplayerspiele spielen und hätt ich ein 4k 120Hz-Gerät würd ich eine 1080 für notwendiger erachten, als momentan. 

Und weils in sarkastischer Form angesprochen wurde: Sich ein Dual-GPU Heizkraftwerk in den Rechner zu schrauben und zu meinen, man braucht unbedingt so viele fps, weil man sonst nicht spielen kann, entbehrt auch nicht einer gewissen Ironie. Es ist auch irgendwo klar, dass man mit einem lahmen LCD, suboptimalen Einbaregeräten und einem zugemüllten Windows noch mehr fps braucht um ordentlich spielen zu können. Allerdings hats in meinen Augen leider auch vielzulang gedauert, die damals notwendige Grundlagenforschung zu betreiben. Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern, gegen welche Wände Tombman damals gelaufen ist, als der das erste Mal Dual-GPU Mikroruckler thematisiert hat (zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte sich aber auch noch kaum jemand Gedanken um Triple-Buffer-Mikroruckler gemacht). Hier hätt ich die Fachmedien in der Pflicht gesehen, gewisse Forschungsarbeiten anzustoßen, bzw voranzutreiben. 

Ich würde mir künftig zB auch mal eine differziertere Betrachtung der Ultra-Detailstufen wünschen. Nvidias Performanceguides sind ja schonmal ein sehr guter Anhaltspunkt dafür: Wieviel Kohle spart man sich beim Rechnerkauf, wenn man die  letzten paar Pixel nicht mit übertriebenen Enthusiasteneinstellungen rendert? (die tw sogar bei direkten Standbildervergleichen kaum auffallen)

Ein anderes schönes Thema wär zB ein vertiefender Einblick in die verschiedensten temporalen AA Mechanismen. Das ist imo die coolste technische Entwicklung seit SSAO - und das ist auch schon wieder fast 10 Jahre her!

_
(Andere wünschenswerte Kleinigkeiten, wie zB ein Hinweis+ ein paar Benchmarks, dass AF Settings übern Treiber tw irwitzig viel Performance kosten können - zB bei AMD in Tombraider - hab ich imo eh schon öfters erwähnt.)_


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

@ Raff:
so, wie ich das gelesen habe, ging es im von dir angesprochenen Artikel über das Thema mit der Angabe "7 bis 13 Bilder pro Sekunde" nicht um die Abtastung des Auges selbst, sondern die Fähigkeit des Gehirns, den Input als Bewegung nachzuverfolgen. Und das ist absolut plausibel. Jeder, der schon mal versucht hat, eine Libelle etc. mit den Augen zu verfolgen, der weiß, dass das mit keiner so hohen Abtastung passieren kann und man häufig über das Ziel hinausschießt - wort-wörtlich. Da ich den genauen Gedankengang aber nur erraten kann, würde ich mir die Quellen ganz gerne mal durchlesen - aber leider gibt es im benannten Artikel keine. 
Übrigens: manchmal gehört es zum Job eines Wissenschaftlers, Blödsinn zu erzählen - aber nur dann, wenn man es nicht besser weiß und an diesem Zustand erstmal auch nichts ändern kann 

Die Sache mit der Abtastung des Auges ist halt ein Problem, da das Auge eben nicht mit einer diskreten Frequenz abtastet, wie eine Digitalkamera, sondern die elektrochemischen Prozesse eben kontinuierlich ablaufen. Und weil ein kontinuierlicher, glatter Übergang immer Oberfrequenzen erzeugt - ich verweise hierbei auf die Fourieranalysis - kommen wir schnell bei einigen Vielfachen der eigentlichen Abtastfrequenz raus, deren Amplitude i.d.R. immer kleiner wird. Das wäre auch eine Erklärung dafür, warum man bei steigender Bildwiederholfrequenz immer weniger von etwaigen Rucklern mitbekommt. Und wenn man dann halt viele duzend Frequenzanteile hat, bei denen man sich über den Einfluss nicht sicher ist, welches nimmt man dann als "Abtastfrequenz des Auges" an? Am Ehesten noch die Grundschwingung. Und die dürfte irgendwo in der Größenordnung von 20 FPS liegen.
Allerdings spielt bei der letztendlichen Wahrnehmung des Signals auch noch die Filterung durch das Gehirn eine entscheidende Rolle, von der ich keine Ahnung habe, daher höre ich an dieser Stelle ganz schnell auf. Soviel zu meiner Theorie zu diesem Thema - aber bitte mit Vorsicht genießen, da ich nur ins Blaue schieße und auch nicht sicher sein, ob dieser Absatz so passt - Sinn machen würde es aber.
Fourier-Analysis – Wikipedia

Sorry für das Lange Off-Topic. 
Da ich bisher nur mit 60 Hz-Monitoren zu tun hatte, reicht diese Zahl für mich auch vollkommen aus. Spiele wie "The Witcher 3" habe ich auch ohne Murren mit 35-40 FPS durchgespielt. Es kommt also immer auf das Spiel an. Einmal bin ich vor einem 144 Hz-Monitor gesessen, das war zwar schon beeindruckend, aber für mich waren gute Farben und hohe Auflösung wichtiger 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Snowhack (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Bei mir ist alles auf 71 FPS gelockt ist meine persönliche perfekte Einstellung. 

Wenn es weniger wird fehlt das  flüssig Gefühl und bei mehr kann ich keinen Unterschied  feststellen. 

Und wenn es Spiele gibt die mein Sytem nicht mit min  71 FPS hinbekommt  wird an der Stellschrauben gedreht.

So hat jeder seine persönliche Einstellung, es ist ja auch jeder hier ein Unikat von uns.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Da ich bisher nur mit 60 Hz-Monitoren zu tun hatte, reicht diese Zahl für mich auch vollkommen aus. Spiele wie "The Witcher 3" habe ich auch ohne Murren mit 35-40 FPS durchgespielt. Es kommt also immer auf das Spiel an. Einmal bin ich vor einem 144 Hz-Monitor gesessen, das war zwar schon beeindruckend, aber für mich waren gute Farben und hohe Auflösung wichtiger
> gRU?; cAPS



So siehts aus. Ich hab den Hexer auch auf 30fps vSync durchgespielt (weil mehr stabile MinFPS auf zwei GTX980 im SLI einfach nicht drin sind wenn man 4K@Ultra will^^) und hab damit kein Problem.
Die TitanX-P @ 2 GHz schafft das mit fast immer konstanten 60 fps - so viel besser finde ich das nicht mal, einfach weil das Spiel keine so hohen fps erfordert.
Wenn ich dagegen UnrealTournament rauskrame sind mir die 60fps selbst heute auf für diese Art von Hobby älteren Tage noch zu wenig, hier hätte ich lieber 144 oder besser gleich 300 

Insgesamt gesehen würde ich aber sagen bis auf superschnelle FP-Shooter reichen mir 60 fps immer und überall aus, obwohl ich schon mit 144 gespielt habe.


----------



## toni28 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> @ Raff:
> so, wie ich das gelesen habe, ging es im von dir angesprochenen Artikel über das Thema mit der Angabe "7 bis 13 Bilder pro Sekunde" nicht um die Abtastung des Auges selbst, sondern die Fähigkeit des Gehirns, den Input als Bewegung nachzuverfolgen. Und das ist absolut plausibel. Jeder, der schon mal versucht hat, eine Libelle etc. mit den Augen zu verfolgen, der weiß, dass das mit keiner so hohen Abtastung passieren kann und man häufig über das Ziel hinausschießt - wort-wörtlich. Da ich den genauen Gedankengang aber nur erraten kann, würde ich mir die Quellen ganz gerne mal durchlesen - aber leider gibt es im benannten Artikel keine.



Hier hab einen ganz guten Artikel (inkl Quellenangaben) gefunden: How many frames per second can the human eye really see? | PC Gamer


----------



## Methusalem (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> @ Raff:
> so, wie ich das gelesen habe, ging es im von dir angesprochenen Artikel über das Thema mit der Angabe "7 bis 13 Bilder pro Sekunde" nicht um die Abtastung des Auges selbst, sondern die Fähigkeit des Gehirns, den Input als Bewegung nachzuverfolgen. Und das ist absolut plausibel. Jeder, der schon mal versucht hat, eine Libelle etc. mit den Augen zu verfolgen, der weiß, dass das mit keiner so hohen Abtastung passieren kann und man häufig über das Ziel hinausschießt - wort-wörtlich.



Sehe ich so wie du.

Oder, um es anders zu formulieren:

Je höher die FPS, desto geringer die Fähigkeit des menschlichen Gehirns, die resultierende Datenflut sinnvoll zuordnen und damit verarbeiten zu können.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



toni28 schrieb:


> Hier hab einen ganz guten Artikel (inkl Quellenangaben) gefunden: How many frames per second can the human eye really see? | PC Gamer


Das ist sogar der Artikel, auf dem der PCGH-Artikel von letztens basiert 
Dennoch - ein wissenschaftliches Paper zu dem Thema wäre aber wirklich interessant 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Methusalem schrieb:


> Sehe ich so wie du.
> 
> Oder, um es anders zu formulieren:
> 
> Je höher die FPS, desto geringer die Fähigkeit des menschlichen Gehirns, die resultierende Datenflut sinnvoll zuordnen und damit verarbeiten zu können.


Die Datenflut wird weniger das Problem sein, sondern eher die Eigenschaften des Sensors bzw. der Sensorverarbeitung.
Stell dir vor, du willst eine Wasserkanne mit Wasser füllen. Das geht einfacher und Präziser, wenn du jede Sekunde schauen und den Wasserfluss regulieren darfst, als wenn du das nur alle 5 Sekunden machen darfst. Am besten ist natürlich, du schaust die ganze Zeit kontinuierlich hin.
Irgendwann limitiert halt der Sensor. Für unser Gehirn ist es wahrscheinlich sogar anstrengender, ein 5 FPS-Bild in eine Bewegung zu filtern, als ein 200 FPS-Bild.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## cesimbra (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mit 70 FPS beginne ich mich richtig wohl zu fühlen, ab 80 werde ich glücklich, ab 120 schweigt jede Kritik und ich wünsche mir nur noch ein "schwarzes Zwischenbild". Mehr als das geht zur Not auch!

Noch gut leben kann ich Dank FreeSync hinab bis 40 FPS.

Dank Friß-oder-stirb-Mentalität komme ich – zur Not – aber auch bei 23 FPS noch klar.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Kommt halt aufs Spiel an. In den meisten Games reichen mir 30fps, die ich auch via nVidia Inspector dann so festsetze...zugunsten besserer Optik und Bildqualität.


----------



## toni28 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Das ist sogar der Artikel, auf dem der PCGH-Artikel von letztens basiert
> Dennoch - ein wissenschaftliches Paper zu dem Thema wäre aber wirklich interessant
> gRU?; cAPS




Hier die Studie aus 2006, die zeigt, dass wir bei bewegten Bildern maximal ~13Hz diskret wahrnehmen können: http://www.cerco.ups-tlse.fr/~rufin/OriginalPapers/VanRullen-etal-2006.pdf
Hier die Studie aus 2010, die zeigt, dass wir offenbar eine 7Hz Grundtaktung für die unaufmerksame Verarbeitung von visuellen Reizen besitzen: http://www.cerco.ups-tlse.fr/~rufin/OriginalPapers/Busch-VanRullen-PNAS2010.pdf

Von hier: Resume: Rufin VANRULLEN

Das wirklich Interessante dabei ist, dass wir offenbar eine Art Overdrive-Modus für die aufmerksame Verarbeitung von Bildern besitzen. Aber eben nur bis maximal 13Hz. Alles darüber erzeugt zwar einen zusätzlichen subjektiven Eindruck von Flüssigkeit, kann aber innerhalb einer kontinuierlichen Bewegung nicht mehr diskret wahrgenommen werden.  Das widerspricht auch nicht der Studie, dass bei trainierten Piloten auch visuelle Reize mit bis zu 200Hz von Gehirn erkannt werden. Aber eben nur als visueller Reiz - und nicht als diskretes Bild. (Irgendwo geil wie das Hirn funktioniert, nämlich ein wenig so, wie Radeon Chill  )


----------



## KingofKingzZ (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Stimme Raff zu, aber der Kommentar zu den Wissenschaftlern war wirklich überflüssig und kommt nicht gerade seriös rüber. Wie einige andere hier schon schrieben, ist die Sache etwas differenzierter zu betrachten und daher nicht sofort als ,,Unsinn" abzutun nur weil man sich offensichtlich nicht richtig mit der Studie befasst hat oder die Aussagen mit Absicht falsch verstehen will (?), damit man auch mal wieder die Wissenschaftler bashen kann. 

Zum Thema: so um die 40 FPS sind für mich ok, aber ein bisschen mehr natürlich auch schön. Spätestens so ab 70-80 sehe und fühle ich aber keinen großen Unterschied mehr.


----------



## Pu244 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Wieviele FPS?

Soviele meine GTX 980Ti auf meinen Samsung Syncmaster 1100MB bei 1600x1200 werfen kann, Maximal 100Hz (wobei ich im Zweifel auch eher Details wähle). Als Röhrennutzer bin ich da ja eh privilegiert, ein Impulsmonitor, ohne Inputlag (schlimm das es soetwas gibt). Wahrnehmen kann man den Unterschied sehr deutlich, wenn man die Richtigen Tests macht.



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Die Sache mit der Abtastung des Auges ist halt ein Problem, da das Auge eben nicht mit einer diskreten Frequenz abtastet, wie eine Digitalkamera, sondern die elektrochemischen Prozesse eben kontinuierlich ablaufen. Und weil ein kontinuierlicher, glatter Übergang immer Oberfrequenzen erzeugt - ich verweise hierbei auf die Fourieranalysis - kommen wir schnell bei einigen Vielfachen der eigentlichen Abtastfrequenz raus, deren Amplitude i.d.R. immer kleiner wird. Das wäre auch eine Erklärung dafür, warum man bei steigender Bildwiederholfrequenz immer weniger von etwaigen Rucklern mitbekommt. Und wenn man dann halt viele duzend Frequenzanteile hat, bei denen man sich über den Einfluss nicht sicher ist, welches nimmt man dann als "Abtastfrequenz des Auges" an? Am Ehesten noch die Grundschwingung. Und die dürfte irgendwo in der Größenordnung von 20 FPS liegen.
> Allerdings spielt bei der letztendlichen Wahrnehmung des Signals auch noch die Filterung durch das Gehirn eine entscheidende Rolle, von der ich keine Ahnung habe, daher höre ich an dieser Stelle ganz schnell auf. Soviel zu meiner Theorie zu diesem Thema - aber bitte mit Vorsicht genießen, da ich nur ins Blaue schieße und auch nicht sicher sein, ob dieser Absatz so passt - Sinn machen würde es aber.
> Fourier-Analysis – Wikipedia



Das Gehirn ist ein analoger Supercomputer und unterliegt damit dem bereich der analogen Signalverarbeitung. Der Punkt ist dass das Gehirn ab etwa 13FPS (der Wer ist bei jedem Menschen etwas unterschiedlich) die einzelnen Bilder nicht mehr voneinander trennen kann und sie in eine (mehr oder weniger) flüssige Bewegung übergehen. Das ganze bedeutet aber noch lange nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange, zum einen belastet es das Gehirn relativ stark, wenn man der Grenze recht nahe ist, zum anderen und das ist wichtig für Leute, die viele FPS bevorzugen, kann das Objekt in Bewegung nicht genau darstellen. Hier kann man das bis 120Hz überprüfen:
https://frames-per-second.appspot.com/

Man sieht es am ehesten wenn man über etwas scrollt (bei Anno 1404 und 2070 über die Städte) oder wenn sich etwas schnell im Bild ändert/bewegt [quasi jeder Egoshooter])

PS:
Ach ja, bei dir hat sich ein "false Friend" eingeschlichen:
discreet vs. discrete – Painfulenglish

Passiert bei PCGH häufiger, wenn von diskreten Grakas die Rede ist, ergibt dann halt eben keinen Sinn mehr, da die Dinger eigenständig und nicht verschwiegen sind.


----------



## Bevier (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Die individuellen Unterschiede sind schon zu groß, um für jeden einen idealen Wert angeben zu können. Aber letztlich ist mehr immer besser. Nicht wahrgenommene (verworfene/fallen gelassene) Bilder stören die Wahrnehmung am Ende weniger, als zu niedrige Frequenzen. Ersteres ist einfach nicht da, fällt nicht auf, Letzteres bemerken wir als Störungen, Ruckler, gegebenenfalls sogar mit Unwohlsein...
Ich persönlich unterschiede auch immer nach Genre. Bei "langsameren" Spielen, wie RPGs reichen oft schon 30 FPS aus, am Liebsten spiele ich sie mit 40-45 und stelle dafür die Einstellungen so hoch, wie mit meiner Hardware möglich, Shooter gehen unter 60 Fps kaum, auch wenn ich sie früher (TM) öfter so gespielt hatte (Unreal, HL, Jedi Knight: DF II, alle auf einem 166 MMX mit Voodoo 1 "genießen" dürfen)


----------



## Casurin (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

kleine info am rande:
zu hohe FPS gibt es nicht.
Ist dann zwar verschwendete Rechneleistung, aber mindert die Qualität und den Eindruck nicht.

Und für manche fälle kann auch durchaus 200 Fps noch zu wenig sein - zB feuer-jonglieren in der Nacht. Hier muss für filme/spiele getrixt werden, damit es gut aussieht.
Wenn zB die brennende Fackel sich sehr schnell dreht - sagen wir mal 20 Umdrehungen/sekunde, dann ergäbe das bei 200 FPS gerade mal 10 Punkte auf dem Kreis. Wenn dies so als einzelne bilder berechnet wird, sieht es unnatürlich aus.
Denn obwohl unser Gehirn derart schnelle bewegungen nichtmehr richtig erfassen kann kommt das Licht ins Auge und wird dann halt als eine verschmierte Bahn wahrgenommen. für Spiele wird dieses Motion-Blur oft versucht zu simulieren - und dies ist eben sehr Rechenaufwendig. jedoch wenn es gut gemacht ist, reichen dann auch 30 FPS um derartige Szenen gut darzustellen.



Und jein - der Sehaparat bis zur bewussten Wahrnehmung ist zwar analog, aber Bandbreitenbegrenzt - gleich wie unser gehör.
Obwohl es also keine fixen Abtastintervalle gibt, kann man durch die begrenzungen durchaus eine entsprechende Abtastrate zuschreiben. Beim gehör sind die höchsten Frequenzen um die 20 kHz - damit ist mit 40 kHz Abtastrate eine 100% Abdeckung gegeben.
Für die Seh-nerven liegen die höchsten je gemessenen Impulse im bereich 500 Hz (Dies sind extreme Weiß-Schwarz Flimmern). im visuellen Cortex geht das ganze dann schon runter auf ~200 Hz - also wären 400 FPS ausreichen um sogar die Unterbewusset vor-Filterung des gesehenen vollkommen auszureizen.


(Und ja, man kann auch einen lichtblitz sehen, der nur eine 10 000stel sekunde dauert - wenn r hell genug ist kommen genug Photonem ins Auge um einen Reiz auszulösen. Nur das sind einzel-Bilder die dann weitaus länger wahrgenommen werden als sie tatsächlich sind.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Wieviele FPS?
> 
> Soviele meine GTX 980Ti auf meinen Samsung Syncmaster 1100MB bei 1600x1200 werfen kann, Maximal 100Hz (wobei ich im Zweifel auch eher Details wähle). Als Röhrennutzer bin ich da ja eh privilegiert, ein Impulsmonitor, ohne Inputlag (schlimm das es soetwas gibt). Wahrnehmen kann man den Unterschied sehr deutlich, wenn man die Richtigen Tests macht.
> 
> ...



Stimme mit dir überein - das habe ich in einem weiteren Post aber auch schon so ähnlich geschrieben 
Aber - sicher, dass das Gehirn analog ist?
"Diskret" passt aber so weit:
diskret – Wikipedia


			
				wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> [...]In Wissenschaft und Technik versteht man unter _diskret_ „unterscheidbar“, „trennbar“, „abzählbar“ bzw. „aus einem gestuften Wertevorrat entnommen“; siehe dazu auch Digitalsignal und Quantelung.[...]


gRU?; cAPS


----------



## D0pefish (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

sag ich doch: Wie viele Fps kann das menschliche Auge sehen? Ein neuer Erklärungsansatz

Ich habe mir zur Season 9 Diablo 3 aus einem Keystore organisiert und es wird mit 1600p@120fps am 60Hz-Display gespielt. Passt! Crysis sollte laufen.


----------



## restX3 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

45fps tun es mir im Schnitt. Kommt auch sehr auf das jeweilige Spiel an.


----------



## TheNewNow (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Die benötigten FPS sind für mich je nach Spiel unterschiedlich. Konsolen Spiele sind bei gelockten 30FPS OK.  In Spielen wie The Witcher 3 sind ca. 40FPS perfekt. Shooter sollten dann schon 60 haben. 

Wenn ich Hi Res Screenshots mache, reichen mir schon 10FPS (ich mach aber nur Screenshots, kein richtiges Gameplay)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

So viele wie möglich nur eben so lange wie es im normalen bezahlbaren Rahmen bleibt. Der wahre Jäger des verlorenen Frames wird nie glücklich sein und jedem Werbeversprechen nachrennen wie einst die Kinder dem Rattenfänger von Hameln


----------



## xpSyk (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Im SinglePlayer ist alles 30+ mit FreeSync genug, aber CS ist mit unter 200 FPS unspielbar.


----------



## FortuneHunter (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich bin vieles gewohnt. In meiner Zeit als Gamer habe ich an FPS schon fast alles erlebt. Meine ersten echten 3D-Erfahrungen habe ich 1995 mit einer Playstation 1 gemacht. Systembedingt (PAL-Fernseher) liefen die meisten Games darauf mit 25 FPS. Später auf dem PC, den ich erst relativ spät als Spielemaschine angeschafft habe (bin bis 2001 dem Amiga treu geblieben) war mein Budget alles andere als üppig. Mein erster PC war ein Gebraucht-PC für 300 DM. Entsprechend waren auch die FPS die ich bei Spielen erreicht habe. Mit FPS jenseits der 25FPS bin ich damals gut zurechtgekommen.
Selbst heute noch komme ich mit "unspielbaren" 30 FPS auf meiner PS4 gut zurecht. Am PC dürfen es gerne mehr sein, aber ab 45 FPS habe ich keine großen Probleme mehr, da ich Multiplayer-Titel schon lange nicht mehr spiele. Schon vor Jahren bin ich zum reinen Singleplayerspieler geworden. Außnahmen bilden nur der Multiplayerteil von GTA V und Watch Dogs 1+2.
Wenn es mich dann mal überkommt werfe ich noch ab und zu Unreal Tourment an und zocke eine Runde Just for fun. Das meistens im Deathmatch, da ich mit meinen eher durchschnittlichen Skills (man rostet doch schon ziemlich ein) kein Team "gefährden" will.

Mit meinem aktuellen Equipment spiele ich die meisten Games so um die 80-90 FPS und das dank WQHD 144 Hz G-Sync Monitor auch mit absolut flüssigen Gefühl, selbst wenn der Takt mal runter geht. 
Heute Morgen habe ich für eine Erklärung in eine Thread über FPS-Begrenzung die FPS in GTA V auf 35 begrenzt und bin zum "Aufheizen" (Scherz. Heizt mal eine GTX1080 Palit Gamerock mit 35 FPS-Begrenzung auf) der Karte gut 20 Minuten damit rumgegurkt. Unflüssig hat sich das für mich nicht angefühlt. 

Auch Witcher 3 mit 30 FPS (GTX980Ti - 4K Downsampling ebenfalls für einen Threadbeitrag noch ohne GSync) konnte ich ohne große Probleme spielen.

Als ich bei Skyrim (gemoddet) damals mit der GTX570 nur um die 23-27 FPS hatte, war das für mich ein Grund eine neue Grafikkarte anzuschaffen. Also liegt meine Grenze nach unten so bei 30 FPS.


----------



## KrHome (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Auch Witcher 3 mit 30 FPS (GTX980Ti - 4K Downsampling ebenfalls für einen Threadbeitrag noch ohne GSync) konnte ich ohne große Probleme spielen.


TW3 Blood and Wine hab ich gestern endlich mal zuende gespielt (insgesamt 300 Stunden). Ist ein schönes Beispiel. 

Ich hab während dieser 300 Stunden sehr (!) oft zwischen 1080p nativ @ 50 fps und 1440p VSR @ 30 fps hin und hergeschaltet, weil ich mich nicht entscheiden konnte, ob mich das Geflimmer ohne VSR oder das Geruckel mit 30 fps mehr nervt.

Wenn ich heute mit nem Kumpel Retro Abend mache und Wave Race 64 auf dem original N64 @ ~20 fps spiele, wird mir nach 2 Minuten schlecht (so ähnlich wie Motion Sickness), weil das so abartig ruckelt. 1997 wäre mir das wahrscheinlich garnicht aufgefallen. Vielleicht lag es daran, dass wir damals alle viel kleinere Bildschirme hatten - keine Ahnung. Dass Tomb Raider 2 auf der PS1 übelst ruckelt, ist mir allerdings 1997 schon aufgefallen. Der erste Teil lief viel flüssiger.


----------



## Komugi (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Für Singleplayerspaß sind 40fps+ in Kombination mit FreeSync ganz zufriedenstellend.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Bin neulich auf einen 1440 Hz WQHD Monitor umgestiegen, und was soll ich sagen: Es ist ein Traum. Da opfere ich mit meiner 390X doch lieber ein paar Details als mich wieder auf 60 Hz einzulassen.


----------



## Kuomo (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich finde es schade, dass 30fps zum Minimum geworden sind, denn schon ab 40fps wird es deutlich angenehmer.
 Am PC ist das zum Glück selten ein Problem, aber viele Konsolentitel gibt es dadurch leider nie in einer wirklich flüssigen Version.


----------



## drizzler (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

wie viele muss es aber trotz aller Diskussion heissen


----------



## dPbvulkan (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Kommt natürlich auf das Genre an.
> 
> Aber schließe mich der Aussage an dass wenn man einem 120/144Hz erlebt hat dass es dann schwerer fällt sich umzugewöhnen.



Ich kann da immer nur für mich den vergleich zu Filmen ziehen. Wenn ich Filme unter 60 fps schaue, dann krieg ich Augenkrebs. Ich schaue alle Filme in einem Player der alles auf 60 fps hochskaliert. Bei Spielen wiederum bin ich mit 30-40 fps zufrieden, mehr ist nett aber kein Muss. Im Gegenteil - ich hab dann das Gefühl, dass ich ein altes Spiel zocke, was grafisch nicht so toll sein kann, wenn mühelos 60 fps erreicht werden. ^^


----------



## Roli (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FortuneHunter (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Roli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein Grund mehr ohne OSD zu spielen.


----------



## Pleasedontkillme (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Jetzt kommt mein Senf..;


Also als erstes. last es ein Gefühl sein aber früher haben 30fps sich besser angefühlt als heute. Min. sollte zu 98% 40fps sein.

Ausserdem, was wird immer für ein Unsinn geredet!!? Wieso brauche ich für einen 144Hz Bildschirm auch 144fps, das ist absoluter Idealfall! Ich erkenne zwar nicht die Dif. zwischen 120-144Hz mit garantie, diese gebe ich aber bestimmt ab mit 60Hz oder 144Hz da wette ich um alles.

Merke: Auch 60fps profitieren von 144Hz Monitoren ! Das Bild reagiert spührbar schneller und Tearing fallen mir auch nicht mehr auf (auch wenn wahrscheinlich vorhandne). Zusätzlich scrolled es sich angenehmer auf Websiten


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich hab zwar nur nen 60 Hz Monitor, der mir auch reicht, aber diese 60 Hz möchte ich dann auch, wenn möglich, immer mir 60 fps füllen. Ich bin da recht empfindlich, wenn es um 3d-Spiele geht. Wobei es bei 2d-Spielen, wie z. B. Point & Click Adventures auch 30 fps tun. Aber sobald ich mich durch eine 3d Welt bewege, möchte ich auf 60 fps nicht verzichten.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich bin immer noch zufriedener Besitzer eines Korea Monitors und hab schon einige Modelle vor meiner Nase gehabt - jüngst ein 4k Monitor mit 60Hz der dann aber zurück ging weil ich mit 60Hz nicht mehr klar komme!

Jedes Mal wenn ich einen neuen Treiber installiere geht die Benutzerspezifische Auflösung verloren - sprich es ist wieder die native Refreshrate von 60Hz aktiv.
Manchmal vergesse ich nach einem Update umzustellen und wundere mich warum es sich so ruckelig anfühlt!

Titel wie Dirt Rally oder Assetto Corsa oder Battlefield 1 sind für mich mit 60Hz unspielbar - da gibt es nicht ansatzweise einen Zweifel für mich!
Gerade Dirt Rally fühlt sich unfassbar direkt und realistisch an.

Auf einer Konsole am heimischen Fernseher kann ich aber auch gut mit weniger Hz bzw Fps auskommen.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Raff, danke für diesen Abschlusssatz. Genau so handhabe ich es seit etlichen Jahren und war immer sehr zufrieden mit Optik und Spielgefühl. Vorhalten muss man im echten leben auch, bei beweglichen Zielen, warum also nicht auch im Spiel?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



toni28 schrieb:


> Hier die Studie aus 2006, die zeigt, dass wir bei bewegten Bildern maximal ~13Hz diskret wahrnehmen können: http://www.cerco.ups-tlse.fr/~rufin/OriginalPapers/VanRullen-etal-2006.pdf
> Hier die Studie aus 2010, die zeigt, dass wir offenbar eine 7Hz Grundtaktung für die unaufmerksame Verarbeitung von visuellen Reizen besitzen: http://www.cerco.ups-tlse.fr/~rufin/OriginalPapers/Busch-VanRullen-PNAS2010.pdf
> 
> Von hier: Resume: Rufin VANRULLEN
> ...



Zu beachten ist, dass diese Studien gezielt der Frage nachgehen, "wie viele Einzelbilder unterscheidet das Gehirn?". In wie weit das bei der Darstellung von 160 Speichendurchgängen pro Sekunde auf einem 160 Hz Monitor beurteilt werden kann, mag die wissenschaftliche Gemeinschaft entscheiden (Nyquist & Shannon hätten etwas beizusteuern). 
Die für Spieler viel interessantere Frage lautet aber: "Wie viele Bewegungsschritte pro Sekunde kann das Gehirn auswerten?"
Das erkennt Bewegungen anhand der charakteristischen Unschärfe sogar auf einem Standbild (1 frame/hour?) – und reagiert irritiert auf unrealistisch scharf abgegrenzte Bewegungsschritte auch bei mehr als 60 Fps. Solange man die Augen nicht bewegt, kann künstliches Motion Blur diesen Wahrnehmungsteil überlisten und bei kleinen oder langsamen Bewegungen wird er ohnehin schnell übersehen. Aber wenn man wirklich das Limit unseres Sehzentrums angeben müsste, dann meiner Meinung nach anhand ähnlicher Faktoren, die auch für VR-Brillen eine Rolle spielen:
Die Winkelauflösung des Auges beträgt unter guten Bedingungen 1/120°. Damit ein vom Auge verfolgtes, von Pixel zu Pixel springendes Bild nicht unscharf erscheint, sollte die Bewegung also mit wenigstens mit 240 Pixeln/° aufgelöst werden. Sauber folgen kann das Auge einer derartigen Bewegung bis zu einer Geschwindigkeit von circa 20°/s. Eine von realen Bewegungen nicht zu unterscheidende Darstellung müsste also mit 20 × 240 = 4.800 1-Pixel-Schritten pro Sekunde animiert werden.
@Nvidia, AMD und alle Monitorhersteller: Macht endlich eure Hausaufgaben!


----------



## dPbvulkan (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Komplexes Thema aber richtig, richtig interessant.  Wenn endlich mal der Ansatz des Versuches erfolgt, die Sinnhaftigkeit mancher Technologien zu bewerten.


----------



## country (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Habe einen 60Hz Monitor. Seit Herbst Spiele ich mit Fast-Sync. Noch ein Thema für sich.  

Der nächste Moni wird aber wohl auch 120/144Hz haben. Mal probieren ob es MIR was bringt. Obwohl, 4K wäre auch nice.  Mal schauen ...


----------



## zotac2012 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich habe auch einen 60 Hz IPS Monitor von Dell und spiele eigentlich immer mit Vsync da sonst das Tearing unerträglich ist, daher ist es schon wichtig das die 60 FPS konstant gehalten werden. Mit der GTX  1070 ist das bei 1080p auch immer möglich [wenn auch bei ein paar extremen Grafikfressern mit gefühlten 1000 Filtern nicht immer auf Maximum] und dann ist es auch immer vom Game abhängig, was passiert, wenn die Frames mal wirklich unter 60 FPS  rutschen. Es gibt Games, da merkt man sofort, wenn die 60 FPS  unterschritten werden, weil das Game nicht mehr flüssig und smooth  wirkt. 

Es gibt aber auch Games, da ist das nicht der Fall und man schaut manchmal verwundert auf den Monitor mit den OSD Einblendungen und denkt dann, warum bekommen die einen Programmierer das hin, das man keinen Unterschied merkt, wenn die 60 FPS  unterschritten werden und bei anderen Games eben nicht und es ist ein Graus. Einen Monitor mit 120/144 Hz kommt erst in Frage, wenn dies auch mit IPS  so funktioniert wie es soll, ohne die ganzen Kinderkrankheiten wie Glowing / Bleeding  usw., einen 120/144 Hz Monitor mit TN Panel kommt für mich nicht mehr in Frage. Zudem sind IPS mit 120/144 Hz derzeit noch viel zu teuer, vor allem, wenn ich mir das Bild von meinem jetzigen Dell und den entsprechenden Monitoren mit dem genannten Feature anschaue.


----------



## Ajani (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Kommt bei mir auf das Spiel an sowie das genutzte Eingabegeräte - bei manchen reichen mir VSync Lock 30fps und bei anderen müssen es eben 60 sein. Es muss aber nicht zu jeder Zeit konstant sein, kleiner Ausreißer verzeihe ich daher durchaus mal. Uch versuche mich da auh nicht zu sehr auf die Anzeige oben zu fixieren, sondern gehe nach Gefühl. ^^


----------



## mannefix (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

60 FPS! Am besten 8K. HDMI 2.2

Zitat "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ...  dass ich momentan ein kleines Handicap habe, wenn ich Arena-Shooter wie  Toxikk an einem 60-Hz-Display spiele. Ich bemerke den Unterschied  einfach bei der Hand-Auge-Koordination und folglich auch an den  Ergebnissen: Manche Spieler, die ich auf engen Maps (dank Movement und  Splash Damage) unter Kontrolle habe, können auf offenen Maps eine Gefahr  sein, weil ich mich auf das Aiming nicht verlassen kann. Natürlich soll  man in so einem Fall nicht alles auf das Display oder die Framerate  schieben (mache ich auch nicht ), aber nur 60 Hz sind auf jeden Fall  ein Nachteil. Als ich noch mit einem CRT in UT 2004 unterwegs war, habe  ich micht erst über 120 Fps wirklich wohlgefühlt. Mit einer Geforce 7950  GX2 ist mir übrigens damals Mikroruckeln bis in die dreistelligen  Fps-Regionen hinein aufgefallen, obwohl das in der Berichterstattung  noch kein Thema und ich dementsprechend irritiert war. [Quelle: PC Games  Hardware]"

Zitat Ende.

Sehr Cool !! Echter Zocker!

...könnt Ihr das Thema mal in der Print richtig (wissentschaftlich) durch den Kakao ziehen?


----------



## Atma (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Auf PC sind 60 FPS das absolute Minimum bei mir, egal welches Genre. 120-144 FPS sind zwar noch mal deutlich besser, aber dafür reicht selbst eine GTX 1080 mit 2 GHz je nach Spiel oft nicht aus. Alles ab 1440p ist eben kein Kindergeburtstag mehr


----------



## openSUSE (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mit Adaptive-Sync oder ohne? Weil ich empfinde da doch schon einen deutlichen Unterschied. Und bitte die nächsten GKarten Benchmarks nur noch mit Adaptive-Sync und als extra mit Downsampling  Danke.


----------



## Atma (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



openSUSE schrieb:


> Mit Adaptive-Sync oder ohne?


Selbstverständlich mit G-Sync.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Also ich hab hier einen 60hz Monitor und möchte schon meine Mindestens 60 FPS haben... 
Wobei ich hier generell unterscheide was für ein Genre es ist.. bei Shootern wie zb Battlefield oder Cod hab ich gerne soviel FPS wie möglich
 (wobei ich zur zeit bei BF1 Fast sync aktiv habe... wo das game mich auf ca 120 FPS lockt bei meiner GTX1070)
hat halt in meinen Augen was damit zu tun das diese Games sehr oft ihre Pakets/sekunde an den Server an die FPS gekoppelt haben

in anderen Genres ist mir das dagegen Relativ egal solang ich ca meine 60 FPS habe.. hier geh ich auch gerne mit 4k downsampling dran um die bildqualität weiter zu verbessern.
mal ganz ehrlich in Starcraft 2 langweilt sich meine GTX 1070 sogar auf ner 4k Auflösung


----------



## phila_delphia (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Solange es sich nicht um Multiplayer Shooter dreht bin ich mit 60 FPS sehr zufrieden.

Trotzdem vermisse ich die 160hz meines Desktop Monitors vermisse ich am Notebook ungemein.

Hätte ich nicht gedacht, aber - wie Thilo Bayer schreibt - wenn man es einmal erlebt hat...

Grüße

phila


----------



## ShadowEnemy (29. Januar 2017)

Also bei mir MUSS es mind. 60fps sein... obwohl das schon sehr ruckelig für mich ist. Habe einen 144hz wqhd monitor und erreichr in jedem game nahezu 80 -100fps und das is schon wesentlich geiler


----------



## DogsOfWar (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

also 60fps offline solltens schon sein und demnach stell ich dann das jeweilige spiel auf hoch oder wenn möglich ultra settings. online, zB bei BF4, möcht ich schon meine 100fps haben und dreh dafür dann auch auf mittel runter.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Bei mir muss es einfach flüssig dargestellt werden The Witcher 3 ist bei mir immer im 30fps Lock und habe bis jetzt keine Ruckler wargenommen, aber ich habe auch nicht mit der Doppelten FPS-Zahl das Spiel je gespielt. Kann schon sein das ich dann einen Unterschied merke, bei anderen Spielen können die FPS gar nicht genug da sein.


----------



## HyperBeast (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Letztens Assetto Corsa 1440p Ultra Details mit meiner alten 290X @WQHD Freesync 144Hz da ruckelt das ganze Bild ich schaue auf die Fps da steht 48 
Details reduziert und siehe da 100fps ahhh endlich flüssig, ich weiß schon warum nächste Woche eine GTX 1080 kommt. Alles unter 60fps fühlt sich schon sehr schwammig an, da will ich keine Kompromisse mehr eingehen.


----------



## Zundnadel (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Zundnadel findet 40fps -60 fps ok weniger nich so, mehr gerne solange es nicht 1 euro anschaffungpreis pro fps sind ,ab 350 kauf ich lieber Kühlschränke oder was für die Einbauküche.


----------



## KrHome (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



toni28 schrieb:


> Das widerspricht auch nicht der Studie, dass bei trainierten Piloten auch visuelle Reize mit bis zu 200Hz von Gehirn erkannt werden. *Aber eben nur als visueller Reiz* - und nicht als diskretes Bild.


Dieser visuelle Reiz reicht aus, damit wir eine Bildabfolge als nicht flüssig wahrnehmen - mit den entsprechenden Nebenwirkungen von 

Optimalfall (hohe Bildraten), 
über geringere Immersion und Präzision (mittlere Bildraten), 
bis hin zu Unwohlsein, Übelkeit, Kopfschmerz, Überanstrengung der Sinnesorgane (niedrige Bildraten).

Was eine hohe, mittlere und niedrige Bildrate ist, ist einzelfallabhängig, aber 120, 60, 30 fps haben sich als gute Grundlage für die meisten Menschen erwiesen.

Die Konsolen kommen aus einem einzigen grund mit 30 fps aus und das ist die extrem langsame und unpräzise Steuerung per Gamepad. Auch die meisten Konsolenspieler würden 30 fps als unangenehm empfinden, wenn sie mal ein paar Stunden mit einer Maus, die wengistens auf medium sense eingestellt ist, spielen würden. Und 2D Plattfomer und Rennspiele sollten trotz Gamepad auch auf den Konsolen mit 60 fps laufen, da das Scrolling in diesen Genres auch ohne Maus schon fps-kritisch ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Der technische Fortschritt ist ein wenig daran schuld dass man heute nicht mehr mit dem zufrieden ist was früher noch Alltag war. 

Bis vor 4 Jahren hatte ich noch einen 19"-TFT, davor einen 17er-CRT, und da hab ich recht selten die Framerate bei Spiel XYZ kritisiert. Lag zum einem daran dass auf diesen "kleinen" Diagonalen niedrigere Raten nicht so stark ins Auge fielen, zum anderen weil ich mir früher nur maximal Mittel-Klasse-Hardware gönnen konnte. Da hat man an Frames genommen was man kriegen konnte. ^^

Heute ist das anders. Auf großen Bildschirmen / HD-TVs betrachtet sind Spiele mit niedrigen Raten für mich einfach fubar. Das wurde mir vor allem dadurch bewusst als ich mir eine gebrauchte PS3 besorgt hab. Ein "Uncharted" beispielsweise das nicht selten trotz 30FPS-Bremse  gar massive Frameeinbrüche an bestimmten Stellen hat (und dazu noch unsagbar schlimmes Tearing)... Einfach grausam für mein verwöhntes Spielerauge. Auch aus diesem Grund wird zukünftig wohl keine Konsole mein Wohnzimmer zieren, mir fehlt da die Garantie bei jedem Spiel konstante 60 Frames oder mehr zu bekommen.

Und darauf lege ich mittlerweile großen Wert. Jetzt, wo ich mir PC-Hardware mindestens auf Oberklassenniveau erlaube, wäre ich arg enttäuscht wenn ich irgendwo unter 60 Frames dümpeln würde. Und sollten alle Stricke reissen kann ich zumindest die Detailstufe eines Spiels anpassen um wieder auf 60+ zu kommen. Diese Flexibilität ist auch genau das was mir an Konsolen fehlt.

Und zuguterletzt ist da noch der Unterschied bei heutigen TFTs. Hier muss ich dem Redakteur Thilo (Nachname?) Recht geben, wer bisher nur 60Hz-Nutzer war und dann auf Tuchfühlung mit 120/144Hz geht, der möchte wirklich nie wieder auf Standard-60Hz zurück. Spiele im hohen 2-stelligen Bereich oder gar über 100 Frames sind auf leistungsstarken Monitoren eine Wohltat fürs Auge. Diese Geschmeidigkeit möchte ich nicht mehr missen. Auf unerträgliches Tearing kann ich widerum gut verzichten, darum war es mir auch die Anschaffung eines 24"-GSync-TFTs dicke wert.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



toni28 schrieb:


> Offenbar hat sich kein Redakteur die Mühe gemacht, zumindest eine Zusammenfassung der Studie durchzulesen und das führt dann dazu, dass undifferenzierter Quatsch abgesondert wird.



Super, wie differenziert du die _Meinungen_ der Redakteure betrachtest. Mehr davon!


----------



## Cleriker (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Der hat gesessen!

Ich finde diese Frage hier generell etwas schwammig. Dank verschiedener Synchronisierungstechniken, ist das ja immer etwas anders und durch unterschiedliche Genres und Anforderungen (Optik) eigentlich überhaupt nicht übergreifend vergleichbar.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Gestern mal statt an meinem 144Hz Monitor an meinem 4K Fernseher gespielt.. und dann auch noch Rocket League. Nie wieder.
Der Input Lag ist sehr gering, aber man merkt einfach, dass man mit 144FPS auch viel schneller reagieren kann als mit 60Hz (VSYNC war sogar aus!).


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Die UHD-Glotze hat, wie jeder moderne TV im Werkszustand, vermutlich Bildaufwertungsmaßnahmen aktiv. Diese erhöhen die Latenz teilweise auf ein echt übles Niveau, ein guter 60-Hz-Bildschirm kann das ergo besser. Dennoch sind 144 Hz besser, kein Zweifel.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## violinista7000 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Wer an 120 FPS gewöhnt ist, will niemals weniger haben! Es ist wie beim Vergleich zwischen HDD und SSD. Einmal SSD, nie wieder ohne. Ich spiele zwischen 30+ bis 40+ FPS, und selbst wenn ich manchmal mehr haben möchte, gebe ich mich damit zufrieden.


----------



## Celinna (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Wieviele Fps braucht der Red? Ich finde ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

habe einen 100Hz Gsync Monitor(wer sagt das gibts nicht soll sich den Acer Predator X34 anschauen)

meine Feststellung ist, ab 45FPS bei 100Hz kann man ganz okay spielen. Nicht das beste Spielerlebnis aber ist okay.
Mit 55 Fps kommt bei Gsync nochmal sonen Boost man merkt das ganze ist irgendwie noch geschmeidiger und fühlt sich besser an, macht definitiv mehr Laune und deshalb schaue ich auch das ich bei allen Spielen mind. 55 FPS habe.
So ab 80FPS ist die nächste Grenze wo ich sag das einfach nur genial, das ganze Bild wird nochmals flüssiger und fühlt sich direkter an, alle Eingaben reagieren sofort, definitiv das beste Erlebnis.


----------

